# Very nice looking smokes--Very Nice!



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

View attachment 6598
View attachment 6599
View attachment 6600


Call it luck if you want but I got these today from someone that does not want to be acknowledged. I have been trying to locate just 1 or 2 of these for me and my local B & M to try. Got 1-Custom and 4-New Premiers and a shirt to boot--very nice...can't wait to get my local B & M in the process of ordering them.
To whoever you are thank You very much for the surprise!

PeacE!:dribble:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice hit/haul/gift you got there!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Very nice Paul*


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice pick up.


----------



## noobsmoker (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice pick up!

Enjoy em'.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

very nice goodies


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweet!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Let us know what you think of them i wanted to try the new blend


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice looking smokes!


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

those look great Paul! BTW--what the heck are they??


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Our BOTL's are the best


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Those look great  I liked the one I had


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

The shirt alone is nice. I bet the smokes are great. I'm jealous.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Excellent pick-up Paul!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah give us some info on them. Like Wrapper, Binder, and Filler?


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Let us know how they are


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

I bet I know who sent you those. I have not even tried the new classic yet!!! Let me know what you think of it.


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

They look great, but what are they? What are they made up of? Let us know.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice Paul, very nice!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

WOW! Sweet pickup there Paul - you are the first person I know to have any of the new Reyes Family smokes! Lucky dawg 

CD


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

shrtcrt said:


> I bet I know who sent you those. I have not even tried the new classic yet!!! Let me know what you think of it.


Something tells me that you do --I am trying to get some more info. on the filler, binder, wrapper, etc. I had it somewhere but can't locate it---I can say this, both of these smokes, The Premier & Custom are fantastic looking and will let everyone know from just the smell. look & feel I will be a happy camper to say the least when I torch one of these --The Reyes Family has always amazed me with their sincerity of their blends and products. Family is always a good thing.

Much Respect to The Reyes Family!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

nice gift bomb


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

looks like a nice gift


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

WOW!!! Those are SWEET!!!:whoohoo:


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice one Justin...I think...


----------



## FrankSantos-cl (Jun 6, 2007)

A little birdy told me those are the new Reyes Family Classic & Premier blends. 

Premier - Maduro Ecuador Sumatra
Binder & Filler - Nicaragua

Classic - Natural Ecuador Sumatra
Binder - Ecuador Sumatra
Filler - DR, Nic, Brazil & Ecuador


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

those sound very tantalizing they sound med to full?,what is the price range on em?, I love the logo


----------



## tp1smokin (Nov 8, 2007)

very nice gift


----------



## FrankSantos-cl (Jun 6, 2007)

Bullybreed said:


> those sound very tantalizing they sound med to full?,what is the price range on em?, I love the logo


Classic - mild to medium - 4 sizes

Robusto
Toro
Bronco - 6x56 - parejo
Piramide - 6x56 - belicoso

MSRP range $4.50 to $6.00

Premier - Medium body, full flavor

Corona
Robusto
Toro
Gordo 6x60
Perfecto 5x58

MSRP range $6.00 to $9.00


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

They look great. I am not familiar with the label. What is the name of this cigar?


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

baba said:


> They look great. I am not familiar with the label. What is the name of this cigar?


Check this out baba--I think some of the best cigars come from the hands of a family run cigar business. I really took to an article I read about how they feel and work as a family to get the best product possible to their customers for the buck--

By the way I was not paid or persuaded to express my comments--this is my true feelings from what I read--link below!

http://www.reyesfamilycigars.com/History/


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

I have herd of the Reyes family, but did not know that the cigars were from them. Thanks for the info.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

The new logo is awesome, it really sticks out on the T-shirt...


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

give us a review on one


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

baboruger said:


> The new logo is awesome, it really sticks out on the T-shirt...


It was pretty cool---I guess my B-Day is still going on---:biggrin:


----------

